# emerge --update geeft geen enkel resultaat?!

## zwerver

als ik emerge --update system doe dan geeft ie geen enkel resultaat.

en ook met emerge --update world niet...

hij zou dan toch moeten gaan updaten?!

gr

Zwerver

----------

## mastah

Misschien valt er niks te updaten ?  :Smile: 

----------

## zwerver

kan dat dan? Met een 1.4-rc1? Dacht toch altijd dat die redelijk snel ge-update werden... maar ja, het zal wel goed zijn denk ik  :Smile: 

----------

## mastah

Ja kan opzich wel, anders test eens door verschillende programma's te vergelijken (available en installed) op versie nummer met emerge -s blaat.

----------

## biroed

emerge rsync wil wel eens helpen.....

----------

## water

Emerge -u world/system vergelijkt de geinstalleerde packages met de portage-tree. Als je dus geupdate hebt, zul je eerst weer je portage-tree moeten bijwerken, alvorens weer opnieuw te updaten. En dat updaten doe je idd met emerge rsync.

----------

## zwerver

damn en ik maar denken dat die automatisch bijgewerkt werd  :Embarassed:   .. toch eens een beetje automatiseren die rotzooi hier    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## water

Ergens is het vreemd dat een en ander niet samengaat, eventueel met de optie om beide acties al dan niet uit te voeren.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Ergens is het vreemd dat een en ander niet samengaat, eventueel met de optie om beide acties al dan niet uit te voeren.

 

Stop gewoon het volgende in je /root/.bashrc :

```
alias vernieuw="emerge rsync && emerge -vup --deep world && echo \"Druk op enter om te updaten, druk op <CTRL-C> om af te sluiten.\" && read && emerge -u --deep world && echo \"KLAAR!!!\""
```

----------

## AlterEgo

garo: je alias is een goede oplossing, maar is het niet een beetje kort door de bocht om standaard een --deep mee te geven: het kan een hoop pakketten breken, omdat je "upstream" update, terwijl niemand je garandeert dat je "downstream" geinstalleerde pakket daar wel tegen kan. 

En dat speelt zich af met weinig verhelderende foutmeldingen.

Voor de gemiddelde gebruiker zou ik --deep afraden.

----------

## garo

Het is anders best wel is leuk als niet alles werkt, dan weet ik weer waarmee ik mij kan bezighouden. Maar voor andere gebruikers:

```
alias vernieuw="emerge rsync && emerge -vup world && echo \"Druk op enter om te updaten, druk op <CTRL-C> om af te sluiten.\" && read && emerge -u world && echo \"KLAAR!!!\""
```

----------

## AlterEgo

 *garo wrote:*   

> Het is anders best wel is leuk als niet alles werkt, dan weet ik weer waarmee ik mij kan bezighouden. 

 

LOL  :Smile:  je hebt er net een baan als mod bij; je gaat jezelf flink werk bezorgen ?

----------

## garo

Ik volg geen school meer en ik heb nog geen werk...

Het zal allemaal nog wel meevallen.

----------

## foser

wat een redenatie =)

In principe wordt 't niet aangeraden om dat automagisch the doen. Je zou iig even 't lijstje met updates ergens naar toe moeten mailen zodat je weet wat er gedaan is.

----------

